# Horses???



## mystic's_mom

Okay, who all on here has horses? I 'Must know'!!!! Lol!!! What do you do with yours, and how long have you had them?

I have had horses all my life, and have done pretty much everything with them; I haven't 'perfected' alot of things yet though...I love learning new things about horses, and trying new training techniques with them.

My current horse, I have had for almost two years now...I am aiming at training him for dressage. Currently he is used as a trail horse; just refining his general riding skills.

Here he is...caught snoozing...well he was waking up when I snapped the piccie! Lol!










And just a 'pretty picture' of my beautiful boy!


----------



## Droopymole

I have a quarter mare. I don't ride her though...seeing as how I don't know how to ride....lol


----------



## PACE

I wish, I wish, I WISH!!! I've been riding since I was four, but am currently between stables, so to speak, so I havn't ridden since the summer  . I am having seroius withdrawls.... I've never had a horse, but am determined to someday... probably years down the road, but I am going to have a horse as soon as I'm able! Sorry, I'll stop rambling now  ...

oh, and Pride is so beautiful, er... handsome, as always!


----------



## raznboersnkids

beautiful horse, we dont have one right now, we have been thinking about it but nothing definite.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Pride Snoozing is just to funny!! Love that pic


Handsome as always


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I have a TWH gelding, "Canyon's Jagged Edge" AKA Jag.  He's my baby, I have had him since he was 1 and a half, he is now 7  He is my "trail" horse and is just a big baby 

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t37/ ... e5e49c.jpg












My grandpa has several TWH mares and a baby stallion.

Here is me riding one of his mares, Ginger.


----------



## jBlaze

I have 5 TWH. I grew up trail riding ang camping with them. Now we just have pasture decoration. With young kids I just haven't gotten around to much more than feeding them. :-(

I love the pict of the one laying in the pile of hay stuff!


----------



## enjoytheride

Well- Amanda- Hi. I have three Mo FOxtrotter mares- a 16yo. a 5 yo and 1 1/2 yo.
The pictue is of Holli and Starry Skies the baby-


----------



## Chaty

Well last i looked I had 6 horses out in my pasture...
1- 7 yr old Arabian mare- Psyche
1- 6 yr old Appaloosa gelding - Rain
1- 10 paint gelding - Hawk
1- 4yr old Red line Dun - Rusty
1- 10 yr old Bay mare/throwback paint cross - Lady Blue she has a blue eye
1- 4 yr old bay gelding - Romeo
and ! 4 yr old Donkey - Jack
When I have the time I ride all but 1 of them as he is my DH's horse and I dont mess with the stinker..
They are all mainly pleasure horses and I love them all...the donkey is DH's also and his pet.


----------



## Haviris

I've had horses most the time, got my first when I was 4 or 5, I know my parents really hoped I'd grow out of them. Right now I'm not doing much of anything with mine, but I'm planning to get back in it! I'd like to rejoin a drill team I use to ride on, and I'd like to try mounted shooting. I also love reining and team penning.

My current horse is 5 and I've had him since just before he turned two. He's a paint.








































Am I getting carried away? Sorry, I love my horse!


----------



## Haviris

And I do have a few other equines, a pony I bought for my nephews. I consider them her owners, but obviously I have to take care of her so I guess she counts as mine.









And since I'm mostly responsible for them, these guys also count as mine. I'll probably have to sell them, although I'd love to keep them! I just don't own any land of my own. If only my dad would give me the 20 acres that are just sitting around doing nothing, but I just don't see it happening.
(the baby, not the mom, she's my mom's)

















And my mom has around 12 and she doesn't do anything at all with them! I'd love to see her reduce that number to around 6, but for now they are just pasture decorations.


----------



## mystic's_mom

Awww...I'll take those babies!!!Lol!! I wish...If I had my own place, I would...but the boarding facility I am at is less than ideal most of the time...but we won't go there, or I will start ranting...Lol!!!

I love my horse, though, and any horse that I have the chance to ride, or play with  

Muddy Creek: I love Jag...he's a pretty thing!!! I have raised a few from a young age too, and they are just the best!

Havirus: What's your lovely Palomino's name? He looks like a lovely horse...nice chrome too!!!!


----------



## Haviris

Yes I forgot to tell his name! His name is Magic (Cupid's Majestic Lynx). The pony's name is Sasha, the dark foal's name is Joker (his mom is Midnight). And I STILL haven't named the little spotted baby, even though she's 4 months old now, just haven't found anything I like.

I'd really, really like to keep them to, but same problem, I don't have my own place. I have enough trouble keep Magic where I can see him regularly. Right now all four of mine are with my mom's horses in the farthest back pasture, I need to go get them and bring them closer, but it's not the easiest task and I'm kind of dreading it.


----------



## mystic's_mom

I hope you can figure out how to get them closer to you!!! I sometimes really hate having to board out, even though my horse and goaties are only 2 miles away...it stinks; I would rather have them in my back yard...

Here's a few more random piccies...compliments of my new camera


----------



## Haviris

I am actually thinking about putting Magic in the yard for the winter, I know he'll probably have it looking pretty bad by Spring, but I think it'd be worth it to have him here. I actually do have some of the goats in the yard, girls in the back and boys in the front, until I work on some fencing (at mom's) I just don't have anywhere else to put the boys, and I don't think I stand not having the pg girls here, I wish they all could be here, but there just isn't enough room so the wethers and non pg girls have to stay at mom's. Why can't I be rich, so I could have tons of land and always have my animals close by!


----------



## mystic's_mom

I hear ya!!!!   :wink:


----------



## Fainters

*Horses*

Here is a picture of my 9 yr. old spoiled rotten Palomino mare. I have had her since she was a weanling. I also have a 25 yr. old racking mare who is retired from the show ring. They are mainly pasture ornaments as I don't have time to ride very much.


----------



## mystic's_mom

Awwww, she is pretty!!! She looks very sweet too!!!  Love the white face too!!! IF I could add one thing to Pride, it would be a bald face...I love bald faces!!!


----------



## Sara

I have three horses, Destiny my 7 year old rescue mare we trained she's half arab and I ride her bare back, western and english. I also do jumping bareback on her. Then we have Half Moon, our 4 year old POA who was born on our property, I ride her as well she was trained by our friends and then we have Jasmine, our 6 year old POA mare, who is Moon's mom. She had a broken leg but is now ride-able. 

I've been riding since I was seven and I consider myself pretty darn skilled.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I've been riding since I was 2 lol of course not ALL alone :wink: I ride Jag English and Western but mainly bare-back -- soooooo much faster


----------



## Sara

Yeah, I only take the time to put on a saddle if I really really need to. =D


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Ha ha yeah I think putting on their bridle or halter is enough work


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I've actually trained Jag to steer with a barn/haybale string around his neck, I Gallop/race(long story) him like that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Here is a video of my cousin, Izzy, riding Ginger (the mare in my video on the other page).


----------



## mystic's_mom

And put a saddle on in the winter :shock: Defeats the purpose of that warm fuzzy back!!!! Lol!!!

I too ride bareback almost 99% of the time; of course, when I actually start getting serious about putting Prider into dressage training, I will have to ride with a saddle...atleast for his lessons...haha! 

I do everything bareback too...jumping, running, hill climbing...my favorite has to be swimming though...I hadn't had a chance to actually get Pride into a lake this summer, but next summer that is my goal; he took to the deep 'holes' I did take him through quite readily though, so I don't think he'll mind! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I hear ya on the winter thing!! 

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED to try swimming with Jag!! I am just scared he will get in quick sand - BAD experience!


----------



## alyssa_romine

Let me join in. I don't own horses anymore but this is one that I sold last year to my friend...I can see her anytime I want to because she lives down the road from me.

The little girl in the picture beside the horse is Kasey and she was 6 in that picture. The horse's name is Freedom...she was 3 in the picture.


----------



## sweetgoats

Ok, I have to chime in here.
I was raised all my life on a QH farm. We raised them and we went all over showing them. My sister and I were in Little Britches forever. Then my parents got divorced and ruined it all for us. They had a spat and thought they would sell the horse and see what the other had to say about it. Well it was us kids that were hurt, not the parents. OH well, we live and learn.
So my daughter when she was 13 wanted a horse and she saw one on TV that was a rescue. They really needed a place for him to go until he died, because he was so bad. Well out of 20 some people they let my daughter adopt him. That was 3 years ago and we still have him and he is a sweet guy. We ride him but not a whole lot. He is between 23-25 years old. He has no back teeth so he has a very special diet that he has to live on.
Then my daughter started doing so well with him and she wanted to join a all girls drill team on horse back, so we had to buy another one.
Let me see if I can get pictures up on this now site.

This is them in one of their outfits.









Here is the rescue He loves the goats, but not this buck so much.


----------



## sweetgoats

Sorry, it double posted.


----------



## enjoytheride

Sweetgoats- I think that is great- I love it when someone can take care of the old guys. 
Your daughter looks great in her riding lcothes- such a good color choice for a bay.


----------



## sweetgoats

enjoytheride said:


> Sweetgoats- I think that is great- I love it when someone can take care of the old guys.
> Your daughter looks great in her riding lcothes- such a good color choice for a bay.


 Thanks, but that is part of the uniform. They have 19 different uniforms that they do performances in. Rubie is a Liver Chestnut, when she is all out of her winter coat.


----------



## enjoytheride

Wow- that's a whole lot of uniform! She looks like she's having a great time.


----------



## alyssa_romine

That team is beautiful!!! Meaning your daughter and her horse.


----------



## goat fever

I have a 17 year old QH gelding named Gem. I have only had him for a few months, but we are getting along great. I sold my mare Spice in June and have not missed her at all. We always seemed to have small battles every time I would ride her. It was to the point that I started to hate riding. Now I enjoy it again. I have had horses since the age of 10.


----------



## goathappy

I've never had a horse, don't have the money for one, but I'd like to comment on how beautiful all your guys' are!


----------



## alyssa_romine

goathappy....my horse wasn't really that expensive to keep. She was routinely wormed and vaccinated, had her coggins utd and was seen every 8 weeks for a hoof trim and new shoes. Feed wasn't expensive and neither was the hay. I just decided to get out of horses. I have owned 8 my whole life and still love them but I just didn't really want them anymore. I made it by with $75 a week feeding a great pyr, 3 goats and my horse every week. That was hay, feed, wormer and all vet care. It can be done and I did it all right. I made payments on her until she was fully paid off. However with all the goats I have now, there is no way I could afford a horse and the rest of my animals. So, I know where you are coming from.


----------



## goathappy

Well not just that, we don't really have the pasture for one, and I don't really have the time for one. Maybe in the future, but for now, my parents won't let me get a horse, which I understand.


----------



## alyssa_romine

I see...mine wouldn't let me either but I kept talking to them and they ended up buying 4. I don't have enough pasture fenced for one now but I don't need another horse. Maybe you will have one in the future. They are fun animals but not near as fun as my goats!!!


----------



## goathappy

Nothing is as fun as goats 
There are other reasons my parents won't let me get a horse, I've never asked them, I've talked to my mom about it indirectly. But for now, I think I'm just going to see if I will indeed get this job at the vet clinic when I turn 16, then if I do, I'll probably ask them then. Also it's hard for me to see paying over $1000 for a horse, that's JMO, I know a lot of you probably don't agree with that, but that's just me


----------



## alyssa_romine

my horse was only $500. I made weekly payments to a friend so that is how I got my horse. I wouldn't ask just anyone if I could make payments. I have to know a person before I ask about payments.


----------



## goathappy

Yeah, I'm not really a payment person(unless it's my parents) I always save up the money and give it to them upfront.
Also, we don't have a shed or any shelter for a horse, any shed we have now if it doesn't have goats in it it's got equipment in it. and I'd have to find a horse that was going to be good with goats.
I'm not ready for one now, but when the time is right I'll get one


----------



## fcnubian

I own horses!!!!!

I own Dandy who is a 11-12yr old paint gelding. Trouble Maker who's registered name is Skyz Unlimitied is a 3yr old POA mare. And her colt Opie (Maximum Opportunity) who is 5 mos.


----------



## Crissa

You people just love to torture me don't ya! :wink: I want a horse of my own soooo bad! And here's a site I just ran across that I think all you horse owners would like!

http://www.horsemindandpassion.com//ind ... &Itemid=43


----------



## fcnubian

I already have a forum I go to for the horses. 

Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Dover Farms

I wouldn't mind a horse, but we don't have the room or money to get one right now. Plus, I am a bit leary of horses, since the horse I am around the most is my Grandma's Arabian(SP?) mare, Stormy. Grandma is not in the best of health, so she doesn't work with Stormy and Arabians are high-strung anyways...she gets quite ornery when you try to ride her. She doesn't like having to work. She has also dumped some people, but I know not all horses are like that....I've just not been around those horses! :roll: :lol: 

There is a lady at Mom's work that could teach me how to ride for mucking her stalls or for free. She also told me that she knows a lady that is really good at teaching you how to ride, but it was quite expensive!

Amy...how is your POA mare? I read that they are supposed to be good kid horses, because they are calm and good mannered. Is that true? Or is your mare ornery?

Thanks!


----------



## mystic's_mom

alyssa_romine said:


> They are fun animals but not near as fun as my goats!!!


Hahaha...Now I must disagree with you there...Lol!!! It's a close one though...but I think I have more 'fun' with my horse...  However, my goaties provide me hours of entertainment too...like I said, it's pretty darn close...but I have had horses alot longer than my goaties...like 10 years longer...I was practically born on a horse...goaties didn't come till I was about 10 years old...


----------



## morganslil1

Ive got a QH named katie Ive had horses for 14 years now.


----------

